# quote work permit extension?



## skatingsparks (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all. I have been in SA on a Quota work permit for just over 5 years and am in the process of extending/renewing. I have been signing in every year, I have to go there once a year to saY I'm still for filling the requirements of the visa but last year when I went in September they asked for everything again, chest xray, police reports medical, saqa papers etc. I went back in December and told them its taking a long time to get all this stuff and they say, no I don't need it to check in. I kind guessed that but I went and got it because its all about the paper work. I took my usual letter of employment and letter from employer to them in December. Didn't hear anything in Jan, so I phoned and was told to wait. Phoned again in Feb, was told to wait. My boss phoned in March and said there is a problem with "reporting in". They could see I had been there but it was pending. I went back again and resubmitted the usual, contract of employment , letter from boss. They said if I don't hear anything within a week don't worry. I called anyway just to make sure there was nothing else they required but was told to wait. Another week passes, by which point I only have 3 weeks left on my visa and I call. They said bring everything, which I had already started to get together(police report, medical saqa etc) I submitted all that and paid the fee to extend my visa. A week later I still haven't heard anything. 

Is anyone else having problems with checking in or has anyone else had problem renewing there quote work permit. I only have 2 weeks left and then I'm in kak. My visa expires and everything attached to it will be a problem. I have phoned them so many times and been there about 10 times in the last year and it usually takes the best part of the day to see anyone there.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Do you have the RECEIPT to prove that you applied? If yes, you can relax and stay doing what you are doing in SA until the result comes in.

Have you thought about applying for Permanent Residency?


----------

